# Invisible Fence



## bequia (Jul 19, 2009)

Just got our new male puppy, Zigmund. 8 weeks old. I am asking for advice on an invisible fence. They now have wireless fences that create a cicular zone but the ads say they may not be strong enough for some breeds.... what ever that means. Does any one have any good or bad experiences with such a fence.

Manfred


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome! Your pup is too young to have an electronic collar, in my opinion. I would just put some surveyer flags(you can get these at any home improvement store) up in the boundary lines and train your pup to "back" up when he gets near. Have someone hold his leash while you wiggle the flag calling his name, as he approaches say "back" or whatever key word you want and the person pull him gently back by his leash. A few of these training sessions should teach him the boundaries you want, leave the flags up for a few weeks. As your pup gets older you can then decide if an E-fence is what you want. Remember it does not keep other animals out and you should NEVER leave your dog outside unattended.
I think the invisible fence(brand) company will not train a pup on this til they are over 6 mos. We do have an Invisible fence in the front yard, but never use it or the collars. My dogs are so intimidated by the training they received, they never come out of the garage if I have them out front. Back yard is 6 ft fenced.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

My mother has a newfoundland who she uses the invisible fencing with. She was around 5 months old when she starting training + put the collar on. She lives in a very rural area, her home is surrounded by hundreds of acres. She leaves her unattended all the time with out any worry. Her collar battery died one day (and was dead for a week) a few weeks ago and she did not dare to leave. I'm not sure how this would work with a GSD. Her newfoundland just lays underneath the house and walks about, sometimes playing with the older newfoundland who isn't on inviable fence (he is loose at all times, leaves the property but with hundreds of acres it's not really an issue). Her female newfie follows him to the boundary and simply lays down and waits for him to come back. She doesn't seem to mind or want to go past.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I know someone who lost 2 German Shepherds with an invisible fence when the battery died. Also, I know people who have Shepherds go right through the fence when they're in a lot of drive. They see a rabbit, and run right through the shock. There are also some invisible fences (these may be older models) that once your dog breaks through, they can't get back into their yard. Animal Control finds dogs with the collars roaming the streets. 

So, personally I don't trust them, but I also don't trust any fence. My dogs can get over a 6ft privacy fence if they put their minds to it, so I never leave them unsupervised outside. And for me, part of the purpose of a fence is to keep others out, so the Invisible fence does nothing for me there.

That said, my MIL uses one of those stationary box types with her puggle and Shiba Inu mix and loves it.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LongbranchJust got our new male puppy, Zigmund. 8 weeks old. I am asking for advice on an invisible fence. They now have wireless fences that create a cicular zone but the ads say they may not be strong enough for some breeds.... what ever that means. Does any one have any good or bad experiences with such a fence.
> 
> Manfred


<span style='font-size: 11pt'>8 weeks is way too young to start on any shock collar.









The time to start is 6 mos. Otherwise, you may run into a severe negative imprinting and your pup will be terrified to go outside seeing it as a world of pain and terror.

The training should also be positive reinforcement only. You want to teach your pup to respect the boundary not fear it - that's a big difference.

Please wait until your pup is older.









Barbara</span>


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

I want to add we use the Dogwatch, Hidden Boundaries invisible fence system. It's the same as "Invisible Fence" but more cost effective to have installed. When the fence is installed, they do the initial training with your dog. We love our dealer. He's great whenvever we've had an issue and the collar is lifetime guaranteed 100%. We've been using the product for 10 years, had receiver crack from use/age on the collar, got it replaced totally free, no questions, no hassels.

I know some people do not like the invisible fence, however, our dogs are completely trained to it and will not run through. Our GSD is now respecting the boundary and I was very concerned about him. We had to adjust the field and correction intensity just a bit with Sirius and now he's doing so much better. We have lots of enticements here with wildlife. As long as you make sure the batteries are replaced, there shouldn't be any issue once your dog is fully trained.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We trained Anna at about 7 months on Inv Fence through positive reinforcement...flags/leash/treats. We use it in conjunction with our existing chainlink fence, we DO NOT use it as our only means of containment. We have it in the front yard, but really only trained her on the back, since if she's in the front with us she's on long lead.

She will go through it, but I've found only to get to me if I walk around the yard and she can't see me. Trained properly and not used as a crutch, it can work.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not a fan of an invisible fence. I have used a cattle fence that the dogs can see, and it will shock them if they touch the wire. I do not like the idea of the collar correcting the dog, but to each his own. 

However, the fence will not keep other critters, dogs, coyotes, etc. away from your propety and your dog. 

It will also not keep a teenager from tramping across your yard. 

It will not stop the meter reader from getting out of his car on your property. 

I am not saying your pup WILL attack, but it IS a possibility. 

Also, someone walking down the road that sees your dog tearing around the house, could become seriously afraid and even injure themselves because they BELIEVE the dog is not contained. 

I agree fully that negative training such as an electric collar should wait.


----------



## bequia (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
This site rocks.
I will wait till Zigmund is older. The main concern I have are the new invisible wireless fences. They do not need any underground wires they have a transmitter that creates a circular boundary. the diameter can be adjusted. Apparently the shock is not as strong as a fence with underground wires. Does any one have experience with such a "plug and play" fence.
I would never trust the fence to leave the dog out alone in the fence area. It would just be used when we are relaxing out side with the dog. I do agree a better alternative would be positive training to teach the dog its boundaries.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LongbranchThanks everyone.
> This site rocks.
> I will wait till Zigmund is older. The main concern I have are the new invisible wireless fences. They do not need any underground wires they have a transmitter that creates a circular boundary. the diameter can be adjusted. Apparently the shock is not as strong as a fence with underground wires. Does any one have experience with such a "plug and play" fence.
> I would never trust the fence to leave the dog out alone in the fence area. It would just be used when we are relaxing out side with the dog. I do agree a better alternative would be positive training to teach the dog its boundaries.


<span style='font-size: 11pt'>

I just want to say you can't relax until your pup is fully trained to respect the boundary. I would think the principle is the same whether it's a wired or wireless system.

We live out in the country and our property is set back from the road. In our former home we lived on a cul-de-sac. If we lived on a main road w/ heavy traffic, I think I would feel hard pressed to trust my dogs completely on an invisible fence. The big concern is our dogs getting out and being a nuisance to our neighbors or wandering down the road. With all of that being said, and given where we live, I'm very confident my dogs will stay put as the enticements are not as great and the ones we have such as wildlife; it's more than likely my dogs would end up in my neighbors yard if they went through. 

I know some people have concern that the invisible fence doesn't keep animals or people out. It does have it's limitations. We do not leave our dogs outside so we don't worry about any animal or person getting our dogs. I wouldn't recommend anyone leaving their dogs outside unsupervised on an invisible fence alone.

</span>


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is not just when you are there that dogs can walk through the area drop a load of wormy poo and walk away without you ever knowing it. 

Or deer can walk through and pass lepto into the area. 

Giardia, all kinds of things. 

If you have a good solid fence, the liklihood of other animals using your dogs safe place for a potty when you are not out there goes way down. 

So there are negative to the invisible fence, for even those who plan to be right out there with their dog the entire time.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a GSD Husky X and she is fully trained on the invisible fence. I got her at 11 months, and she caught on really fast. I have a ton of rabbits in the area, and she gets excited run up to the fence and will not go through. Both my neighbors have it and none of us have had issues with our dogs getting out. I am out there with her at all times so not concerned about it. 

I looked into the plug and play systems. But for my yard it was not a good fit. The thing that got me was in order to give space outside, it would have gone into my neighbors yard, didn't want that, this way she has the run of the yard to play fetch, chase my daughter, whatever.


----------

